# Can nail changes be used to diagnose thyroid desease?



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

For a while now, i've noticed a slow change in my nails, and i wonder if those changes can be a result of thyroid problems as opposed to other underlying conditions. My nails aren't that dry, they are actually pretty soft, but for a while now i've noticed some vertical ridges plus a pink hue which covers half the nail starting from the base. I also have no half-moons, except on my thumbs. Are those changes typical for thyroid disease?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I read somewhere that half-moons disappear with untreated Graves/thyroid storm. I know that when I went into thyroid storm, my half moons were barely visible. I don't know if this could be an indication of another illness. Thyroid disease causes a lot of other issues. Are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I still have moons. However, both my thumb nails look like they were smashed by a hammer. They are indented with ridges on part of the nail.

I think a lot of health issues can be told by the nails with blood and other test to follow for a positive diagnose to confirm.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

went I had my consult with my Endo he asked how long my nails had been lifted from my nail beds so it had affected my nails.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> went I had my consult with my Endo he asked how long my nails had been lifted from my nail beds so it had affected my nails.


When I was at my worst w/ hyper; my nails and toe nails were lifted from the beds. This was a very painful condition as well. Stuff kept on getting under the nails. Ouchy! And of course, definitely not very pretty to look at.

I feel bad for you.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> However, both my thumb nails look like they were smashed by a hammer. They are indented with ridges on part of the nail.


Mine look exactly like this too! When I had my meltdown issue in April and finally found out it was my thyroid, there was such a big indentation in my left thumb nail that people would comment on it. It finally grew out this month, but there are still horizontal ridges across my thumbs.


----------



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Interesting, i'm starting to develop the same type of indentation (small for now) ridging on my left thumb. So thyroid can in fact change your nails. BTW, were you guys hyper or hypo?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> For a while now, i've noticed a slow change in my nails, and i wonder if those changes can be a result of thyroid problems as opposed to other underlying conditions. My nails aren't that dry, they are actually pretty soft, but for a while now i've noticed some vertical ridges plus a pink hue which covers half the nail starting from the base. I also have no half-moons, except on my thumbs. Are those changes typical for thyroid disease?


Very very typical, sad to say!! Years and years later, I still have some ridges but they are not too bad and barely any moons. Outer 3rd. of eyebrows are permanently gone as well. Wah!:sad0049:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't assume that nail changes are thyroid-related.

Many autoimmune arthritis diseases include such changes in their list of criteria for diagnosis. Certain cardiac diseases also include nail changes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Don't assume that nail changes are thyroid-related.
> 
> Many autoimmune arthritis diseases include such changes in their list of criteria for diagnosis. Certain cardiac diseases also include nail changes.


You absolutely right about that. Especially cardio/pulmonary diseases. Glad you added that in as a precautionary measure!


----------

